# The Mark (USC Application Film, Accepted)



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's a cool accepted film I found on YouTube.


----------



## Arthur Hater (Jan 16, 2015)

God this was awful.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2015)

Arthur Hater said:


> God this was awful.


I thought the cinematography was good.


----------



## Arthur Hater (Jan 16, 2015)

I give it a 7. My overall rating – 11/45.


----------

